# SoCal Swap and Show



## Robertriley

*SoCal Bicycle Swap & Show
May 29, 2021 8am to 10pm
40030 Walcott Ln, Temecula, CA 92591-7025, United States*

Hosted by Jamie Benn (714)420-2277 & Chris Hammond (951)809-3962



• All day swap/show/eat/drink/events/contest/fun
• Swap from 8am to 1...or whenever you want to close shop
• Show with awards with categories, from restored and unrestored to best guys and girls bikes.
• Plenty of parking
• Plenty of swap and show space
• BBQ and fire pits
• Camp overnight if you are coming from out of town
• Private property


Here's some photos of our Covid swap last year.


----------



## Robertriley




----------



## mrg

June 27- may 29, wow almost a year at Jamie’s or is there 2 shows?


----------



## fordmike65

mrg said:


> June 27- may 29, wow a month at Jamie’s View attachment 1396092



11 months! That's a hellova swap!


----------



## Junkman Bob

Man ... i would of filled the truck up for sure at that swap ...Road trip to Cali !!!


----------



## bikewhorder

Damn, If anyone has been wondering where all the good stuff went, its pretty obvious from these photo's that its all been shipped to California.  Call me cynical but it seems like a shame to put all your valuables in the most flammable, earthquake prone state in the union.


----------



## BFGforme

Can't wait, this swapmeet was the best! Was too cool at 4am watching all the busses roll in....so is there 2 swapmeets this year? Thanks to Jamie and Chris for a great job last year! I guess I'll be the first one there again.. LoL


----------



## fordmike65

I have to work that weekend, so no swap for me...


----------



## buickmike

The table with all the schwinn straight bar tanks,   The two creme rims alongside it. Were those S-2 or some kind of drop centers,?  I have a single S-2 but have never seen a clean mate for it.


----------



## BFGforme

buickmike said:


> The table with all the schwinn straight bar tanks,   The two creme rims alongside it. Were those S-2 or some kind of drop centers,?  I have a single S-2 but have never seen a clean mate for it.



That was @Goatroper and I believe painted drop centers....


----------



## LocanStreet

Robertriley said:


> *SoCal Bicycle Swap & Show
> May 29, 2021 8am to 10pm
> 40030 Walcott Ln, Temecula, CA 92591-7025, United States*
> 
> Hosted by Jamie Benn (714)420-2277 & Chris Hammond (951)809-3962
> 
> 
> 
> • All day swap/show/eat/drink/events/contest/fun
> • Swap from 8am to 1...or whenever you want to close shop
> • Show with awards with categories, from restored and unrestored to best guys and girls bikes.
> • Plenty of parking
> • Plenty of swap and show space
> • BBQ and fire pits
> • Camp overnight if you are coming from out of town
> • Private property
> 
> 
> Here's some photos of our Covid swap last year.
> View attachment 1396011
> View attachment 1396012
> View attachment 1396013
> View attachment 1396014
> View attachment 1396015
> View attachment 1396016
> View attachment 1396017
> View attachment 1396018
> View attachment 1396020
> View attachment 1396021
> View attachment 1396022
> View attachment 1396023
> View attachment 1396024
> View attachment 1396025
> View attachment 1396026



That looks fun


----------



## Santee

I really have to make this swap meet this year. Especially since the “Big 3” is no longer with us.


----------



## Kidwood5

I live nearby and work in Temecula,there is no mention of this swap anywhere but here in this forum, even the monthly Rod run is postponed until November. I would get confirmation before anyone books a flight.


----------



## BFGforme

Kidwood5 said:


> I live nearby and work in Temecula,there is no mention of this swap anywhere but here in this forum, even the monthly Rod run is postponed until November. I would get confirmation before anyone books a flight.



It's on private property, it's happening!!!


----------



## Kidwood5

BFGforme said:


> It's on private property, it's happening!!!



Kool, I'm excited, I usually have to travel at least 2 hours haha


----------



## ssum2

Great swap meet Jamie and wife great host on private land and I got some excellent deals last year can't wait


----------



## Luckykat32

I had a blast last year,  and this year I can actually spend money


----------



## volksboy57

Be prepared to be amazed.


----------



## oddball

Didn't go last year, think I'll show my face this time. How early should I get there?
Cliff


----------



## fordmike65

oddball said:


> Didn't go last year, think I'll show my face this time. How early should I get there?
> Cliff



I got there Friday afternoon and had a great time.


----------



## Robertriley

Kidwood5 said:


> I live nearby and work in Temecula,there is no mention of this swap anywhere but here in this forum, even the monthly Rod run is postponed until November. I would get confirmation before anyone books a flight.



It’s on Facebook and we did it at the end of June last year without a single problem.  Book that flight!


----------



## Robertriley

Let’s start posting the goodies you going to bring


----------



## Luckykat32

oddball said:


> Didn't go last year, think I'll show my face this time. How early should I get there?
> Cliff



Lets carpool!


----------



## birdzgarage

I think ill make it out with some junk to slang


----------



## Robertriley

If I get a build date for my Bronco, I will be selling a bunch of stuff!  A couple Elgins, Schwinns and all kinds of accessories!


----------



## higgens

I’m getting excited I’ve had a few people call me and tell me they are bringing lots of good parts and projects


----------



## Robertriley

@Alan Brase check out the VW's in the background in the photos on the first page.


----------



## JAF/CO

Here is some of the really good stuff I am bringing 
jfkiller53@aol.com 
(299)481-9464


----------



## JAF/CO

I forgot the rest of the bikes


----------



## Freqman1

Shoot Jim that's a one man show right there! V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley

I might bring these if there is any interest


----------



## Robertriley

Possibly one of these but doubtful


----------



## BFGforme

Robertriley said:


> Possibly one of these but doubtful
> View attachment 1416847View attachment 1416851



What's up with chainguard on back of green one your not bringing? Hum....


----------



## BFGforme

Dang, less than a week away! Can't wait, gonna be a killer time, can't wait for the vws to roll in at 3 in the morning Friday night! Pretty rad sight to see.... who's all going?


----------



## Shellygasser

Robertriley said:


> *SoCal Bicycle Swap & Show
> May 29, 2021 8am to 10pm
> 40030 Walcott Ln, Temecula, CA 92591-7025, United States*
> 
> Hosted by Jamie Benn (714)420-2277 & Chris Hammond (951)809-3962
> 
> 
> 
> • All day swap/show/eat/drink/events/contest/fun
> • Swap from 8am to 1...or whenever you want to close shop
> • Show with awards with categories, from restored and unrestored to best guys and girls bikes.
> • Plenty of parking
> • Plenty of swap and show space
> • BBQ and fire pits
> • Camp overnight if you are coming from out of town
> • Private property
> 
> 
> Here's some photos of our Covid swap last year.
> View attachment 1396011
> View attachment 1396012
> View attachment 1396013
> View attachment 1396014
> View attachment 1396015
> View attachment 1396016
> View attachment 1396017
> View attachment 1396018
> View attachment 1396020
> View attachment 1396021
> View attachment 1396022
> View attachment 1396023
> View attachment 1396024
> View attachment 1396025
> View attachment 1396026



Is this still happening may 29th 2021


----------



## old hotrod

Of course it is, hell it is so big it required two threads!...


----------



## BOB LOBLAW

Dang, that's big!


----------



## BFGforme

I'll be bringing a project '41 DX and a '40 DX with springer, tab on frame, 2spd and forebrake


----------



## hm.

Seeing a lot of VWs in the pics. Is this a VW swap too or just bikes?


----------



## Robertriley

hm. said:


> Seeing a lot of VWs in the pics. Is this a VW swap too or just bikes?



Just bikes but I'm sure Jamie has what you need or can help you out if you need stuff.


old hotrod said:


> Of course it is, hell it is so big it required two threads!...



@old hotrod There was a little miscommunication out there.  This is the same SoCal Swap Jamie and I did last year but we ae collaborating with Frank and the Coasters Swap because they don't have a home this go around.  They will be back in full force for their next one at Pikes.  We just thought it would be a nice showing of strength to combine them together this time.


----------



## JAF/CO

All loaded up ready to go leaving Friday morning should be there around 1:00 pm give or take 
Traffic rules


----------



## Robertriley

JAF/CO said:


> All loaded up ready to go leaving Friday morning should be there around 1:00 pm give or take
> Traffic rules
> 
> View attachment 1418684
> 
> View attachment 1418686
> 
> View attachment 1418687



That has to trip people out selling all those bikes going down the road.


----------



## Robertriley

Dropped off some.of the trikes and scooters today.


----------



## BFGforme

Robertriley said:


> That has to trip people out selling all those bikes going down the road.



Id be like holy sh** follow that truck.....


----------



## Robertriley

BFGforme said:


> Id be like holy sh** follow that truck.....



Follow???? Rob!


----------



## BFGforme

Bringing these...


----------



## Robertriley

@New Mexico Brant, you coming?


----------



## BFGforme

Robertriley said:


> @New Mexico Brant, you coming?



Heard that...  @New Mexico Brant


----------



## Robertriley

BFGforme said:


> Heard that...  @New Mexico Brant



He said not this year.


----------



## Robertriley

@PlasticNerd, you coming?  The new Schwinn should be here tomorrow and I will be taking it there.


----------



## BFGforme

Robertriley said:


> @PlasticNerd, you coming?  The new Schwinn should be here tomorrow and I will be taking it there.



What's up Gary? You coming? Nice to meet face to face...


----------



## Robertriley

Pulling out some stuff


----------



## Robertriley

Look at all that open area for the Swap


----------



## Rust_Trader

Bring tons of cash.


----------



## PlasticNerd

Robertriley said:


> @PlasticNerd, you coming?  The new Schwinn should be here tomorrow and I will be taking it there.



I can’t make it, have a great time!


----------



## BFGforme

PlasticNerd said:


> I can’t make it, have a great time!



That sucks!


----------



## PlasticNerd

BFGforme said:


> What's up Gary? You coming? Nice to meet face to face...



Man I’d love to, don’t think it can happen


----------



## BFGforme

PlasticNerd said:


> Man I’d love to, don’t think it can happen



Can always happen.......


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Rust_Trader said:


> Bring tons of cash.
> 
> I’ll take the bubble wrap
> 
> View attachment 1419654


----------



## PlasticNerd

Is there a STARBUCKS on the premises? I may be able to come if so!!!!!!!!


----------



## tripple3

Van-Pool with @Cory @mrg and @Roger
Bringing this Monark Rocket





everything attached $140 ^^^







 Thule Bike Rack with 2 keys $150





forks for cheap.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## PlasticNerd

OK trucks all loaded with lots of good stuff and I’m leaving Santa Cruz at about 230 see you tonight!


----------



## BFGforme

First here....


----------



## JohnnyB.Nutty

Packing up a few things to sell tomorrow.  Already found more since I took this pic.


----------



## Commish1969

Looking forward to this! Finding some goodies and meeting some of you all! One question...are pets welcome to attend? Mine would love to come hang out too. See you there. -Andy


----------



## Robertriley

I will be heading out around 4 to 5 and be there an hour after that.   We can get some volunteers to help with parking when I get there.


----------



## onecatahula

It’s 4AM already . . 
Wake up slackers,
Out here in CabeLand, 
We want PHOTOS !!!!!


----------



## onecatahula

Courtesy of Gary:


----------



## markivpedalpusher

I’ll add a few - a fantastic day for all the boys and girls.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

A few more


----------



## markivpedalpusher

A few more


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Last set


----------



## Maskadeo

Looks like a lot of great bikes and parts changed hands!


----------



## cyclingday

Ahh!
I just got back.
What a whirlwind.
It was good to see everybody again, and I really appreciate our host Jamie for provinding the hospitality for us to sling our wares.
Thanks to the organizers, Frank @cyclonecoaster.com and Chris @Robertriley 
It seemed like everybody had a good time, and walked away with some pretty interesting trinkets.


----------



## onecatahula

Marty, it looks like you were ambushed:


----------



## tripple3

Wonderful time out there seeing so many people,
and so much bike stuff, and VW stuff too.
perspective pics:




diggin' the Pilot & the Clipper




sold Monark Rocket to @Dope54  the local Monark Man. ^^^




scored some stuff 



This Schwinn brass Bugle Horn is LOUD!
Thank you Marty @cyclingday 
Thanks to all who came out and made this great!
Great pics @markivpedalpusher


----------



## old hotrod

Great job to all and a special thanks to Jaimie for the gracious hospitality!


----------



## volksboy57

Thanks Jamie and Chris for organizing this fiasco! Everyone seemed to be having a great time! It was good to see my bike friends, and some neat old metal. Also, thank you Marty for being so generous!


----------



## Vintagebikenut

Thanks, Jamie/Frank 


volksboy57 said:


> Thanks Jamie and Chris for organizing this fiasco! Everyone seemed to be having a great time! It was good to see my bike friends, and some neat old metal. Also, thank you Marty for being so generous!
> View attachment 1420711
> View attachment 1420713
> View attachment 1420714
> View attachment 1420715






volksboy57 said:


> Thanks Jamie and Chris for organizing this fiasco! Everyone seemed to be having a great time! It was good to see my bike friends, and some neat old metal. Also, thank you Marty for being so generous!
> View attachment 1420711
> View attachment 1420713
> View attachment 1420714
> View attachment 1420715



Thank's
 Jamie nice to meet in person great event thanks for everything. I'm still in awe on the VW'S...............SWEET !!!!!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Who was selling these? @BLWNMNY


----------



## Rust_Trader

WetDogGraphix said:


> Who was selling these? @BLWNMNY
> 
> View attachment 1420800



@markivpedalpusher


----------



## BLWNMNY

WetDogGraphix said:


> Who was selling these? @BLWNMNY
> 
> View attachment 1420800



Wow! Thanks for mentioning these Floyd..... I can seriously use a set of these! Who had the tank straps for sale?


----------



## BLWNMNY

Rust_Trader said:


> @markivpedalpusher



How can I contact him?


----------



## mr.cycleplane

I can't believe I was so lazy I didn't make this awesome swap meet!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Rust_Trader said:


> @markivpedalpusher



Thanks


----------



## WetDogGraphix

BLWNMNY said:


> How can I contact him?



Chris, send him a PM...He's a Moderator...


----------



## BLWNMNY

WetDogGraphix said:


> Chris, send him a PM...He's a Moderator...



Ok..... Will do Floyd!


----------



## JAF/CO

JAMIE 
Thanks for the swap meet it was GREAT!
I was so busy I didn’t take one picture
Hope you have it next year I will be their
Thanks again JAF/CO  JIM

jfkiller53@aol.com 
(209) 481-9464


----------



## Rust_Trader

mr.cycleplane said:


> I can't believe I was so lazy I didn't make this awesome swap meet! View attachment 1420849



You and @fordmike65 missed out.



Thank you Jamie, Frank & Chris. This was a great show.


----------



## Just Jeff

So bummed I missed this one again. I had to work and I’m not happy about that.


----------



## BFGforme

Thanks Jamie and your wife for being very gracious hosts! Was a great time and cool to meet Gary @PlasticNerd and Jim @JAF/CO and had fun hanging out with Frank @cyclonecoaster.com last night, have to do that again!!! Owe you a pack of smokes Jamie @higgens next time I see you! And your right it is best having swaps come to you..... LoL


----------



## BFGforme

Funnest 3 days in a while


----------



## Robertriley

BFGforme said:


> Funnest 3 days in a while



I don't think I'm selling next year.  I'm just going party it up with you guys


----------



## PlasticNerd

Great time, great group of guys! Glad I made it down! Thanks Jamie for hosting !!


----------



## cyclingday

A parting shot.
It’s funny, because I only took one picture all day, but this one and only shot pretty much says it all.
As the late Paul Genaro was known to say,
These are the good old days!


----------



## old hotrod

Robertriley said:


> I don't think I'm selling next year.  I'm just going party it up with you guys



If i can sell some more stuff, I'll be there too!


----------



## BFGforme

Thanks Chris @Robertriley for all you did for this event also and Vince @Goatroper for the killer "c" model!! Absolutely love it!!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

*did this lightweight frame and parts sell??   I think I need those pieces.... please PM me. I may not have internet until Tuesday though.*






.


----------



## Freqman1

Just Jeff said:


> So bummed I missed this one again. I had to work and I’m not happy about that.



That’s what sick days are for!


----------



## Robertriley

old hotrod said:


> If i can sell some more stuff, I'll be there too!



Hey, I will grab you a couple beers...lol.


----------



## Robertriley

Freqman1 said:


> That’s what sick days are for!



When are you going to make it?


----------



## old hotrod

Robertriley said:


> Hey, I will grab you a couple beers...lol.



not falling for that one again, you've got "oldtimers"


----------



## Freqman1

Robertriley said:


> When are you going to make it?



We can discuss when I see you at MLC this fall!


----------



## Rat Rod

Good Vibes great energy fabulous time. To everybody who was involved in this event thank you so much you guys are the best awesome job.


----------



## Robertriley

Rat Rod said:


> Good Vibes great energy fabulous time. To everybody who was involved in this event thank you so much you guys are the best awesome job.
> 
> View attachment 1421532
> 
> View attachment 1421533
> 
> View attachment 1421534
> 
> View attachment 1421535



I need to drop about ten pounds.  Time to start riding more!


----------



## tacochris

Boy I wonder if anyone snagged that bare Cycle Truck frame!  Wish i wasnt so dang far away from all of this amazing!


----------



## Robertriley

tacochris said:


> Boy I wonder if anyone snagged that bare Cycle Truck frame!  Wish i wasnt so dang far away from all of this amazing!



Show us the pic you saw it in and maybe we and match you up with the seller.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

Robertriley said:


> Show us the pic you saw it in and maybe we and match you up with the seller.



how about this guy?  I am interested in the lightweight frame and parts.


----------



## Rusty72

Rust_Trader


----------



## Rust_Trader

49autocycledeluxe said:


> how about this guy?  I am interested in the lightweight frame and parts.
> 
> View attachment 1422546



Sold


----------



## tacochris

Robertriley said:


> Show us the pic you saw it in and maybe we and match you up with the seller.



Here ya go Mr Robert!  This is the pic I saw it in but not much in the way of faces showing in the pic.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

Rust_Trader said:


> Sold



that's the story of my life .... is that a maroon lightweight chain guard in the picture to the side leaned up against the tub??


----------



## Robertriley

Ok, What are I know I met one of these two guys Saturday but don't remember his name.  What's their names and CABE handles.   Thanks all!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

around here when there are VW busses with bicycles at a swap meet it always smells like weed. did those busses smell like weed? do all busses smell like weed?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

"""The *plural* form of *bus* is *buses*. To be fair, a few dictionaries do list busses as an alternative *plural* form of *bus*. But it appears so rarely that most people would view it as a spelling error."""


----------



## schwinnja

'49 Cycle truck frame was sold.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art

Rust_Trader said:


> You and @fordmike65 missed out.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Jamie, Frank & Chris. This was a great show.



Me too!!!


----------



## Junkman Bob

Does anyone know who was selling these two Bicycles and are they still available.... Thank you in advance for any help ... 
Bob


----------



## Casual dreamer

Was this green Autocycle for sale? If so how much were they asking? I really want to go next year!!!


----------



## BFGforme

Casual dreamer said:


> Was this green Autocycle for sale? If so how much were they asking? I really want to go next year!!!View attachment 1423678



Thinking it was $3800?  @Robertriley


----------



## BFGforme

Junkman Bob said:


> Does anyone know who was selling these two Bicycles and are they still available.... Thank you in advance for any help ...
> Bob
> 
> View attachment 1423687



The one was even to crusty for you bro...


----------



## BFGforme

Robertriley said:


> Ok, What are I know I met one of these two guys Saturday but don't remember his name.  What's their names and CABE handles.   Thanks all!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1423072



On the right is @ratrod I believe


----------



## higgens

I wanted to thank everyone who came and made this such a grate swap meet. I didn’t get a head count but it seemed like there were a lot of people coming and going. THANKS again can’t wait till the next one.


----------



## BFGforme

higgens said:


> I wanted to thank everyone who came and made this such a grate swap meet. I didn’t get a head count but it seemed like there were a lot of people coming and going. THANKS again can’t wait till the next one.



Us either, thanks again! Great time had by one and all! Wish people could come night before my swapmeet! Might actually be able to make that happen....if anyone is interested... July swapmeet in oside anyone?


----------



## Robertriley

Casual dreamer said:


> Was this green Autocycle for sale? If so how much were they asking? I really want to go next year!!!View attachment 1423678



The green 41 was $2800 at the show


----------



## BFGforme

Robertriley said:


> The green 41 was $2800 at the show



Now, $3800.... LoL


----------



## volksboy57

Robertriley said:


> Ok, What are I know I met one of these two guys Saturday but don't remember his name.  What's their names and CABE handles.   Thanks all!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1423072



The guy on the left is Tony Clavero of T Bones vintage bikes. Great guy!


----------



## mrg

Can't remember his Cabe name but trying to get a hold of the guy I bought my Colson springer headlight mount from, the spot with Colson stuff going up the hill behind Jamie's  junkpile/sprocket display, message me if your him or you know his cabe name


----------

